# Race Van!



## Trail Ryder (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## Kmaluo (Sep 23, 2011)

Nice looking and functional. Awesome!


----------



## ben55124 (Apr 29, 2009)

4th row?


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

That does look awesome, makes me wonder if I could fit my three wheeler into the back, I know my sons quad would make it! 

Is that a 450?:thumbup:


----------



## tuanies (Oct 16, 2009)

Makes me want to get a hitch so I can haul my scooter around (2011 Honda PCX)


----------



## sladethesleeper (Oct 28, 2011)

Nice. Get a aero bed in the back, take middle seats out, and you have a great set up!


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

At one time, I also rode a dirt bike, and wanted to transport it to the riding areas, and had a Dodge Caravan, short wheelbase version. Wanting to keep the bike protected, I was able to devise a way to put the bike inside the van. The clearance problem was with the handlebars, so what I did was to remove the front wheel and put on a 10" hand truck wheel. The front end now was lowered enough to clear the top of the hatch opening. Looked funny as hell, but worked just fine. The tie downs attached to the seat brackets on the floor, and the conversion back to a normal dirt bike took only about 5 minutes. Nice looking rig on the trailer hitch on your silver Routan, by the way. That sort of thing would have saved me some time back then making the axle for the 10" wheel, but I made due, spent about $30 for the wheel and axle.


----------



## Trail Ryder (Jul 18, 2011)

58kafer said:


> Is that a 450?:thumbup:


A street titled 2010 KTM XCFW 250. I plan to install a 320 kit in it this winter.

I used to ride a KTM 450, but the 450's have too much power for the type of terrain I ride.



sladethesleeper said:


> Nice. Get a aero bed in the back, take middle seats out, and you have a great set up!


Already have a nice Coleman air mattress. Having a vehicle that I could sleep / camp in was definitely a requirement when we were shopping for the Routan.


----------



## Steveaut (Sep 16, 2010)

Trail Ryder said:


> I used to ride a KTM 450, but the 450's have too much power for the type of terrain I ride.


Is the 250 a Four Stroke? About six months ago I sold my 520SX. Great bike, but it was a lot to handle, a real workout. I had it about 8 years and it never had any problems. We have abandoned dirt bikes and four wheelers for mountain bikes, a conoe and kayak. Trying to get more active. 

I was also looking to sleep in the van during a couple camp trips last summer, but have not taken advantage of that option yet. That is something I look forward to next summer.


----------



## Trail Ryder (Jul 18, 2011)

Steveaut said:


> Is the 250 a Four Stroke? About six months ago I sold my 520SX. Great bike, but it was a lot to handle, a real workout. I had it about 8 years and it never had any problems. We have abandoned dirt bikes and four wheelers for mountain bikes, a conoe and kayak. Trying to get more active.
> 
> I was also looking to sleep in the van during a couple camp trips last summer, but have not taken advantage of that option yet. That is something I look forward to next summer.


It is 250 4-stroke. I find dirt bikes to be the most intense work out that I have ever experienced, because even though you are exhausted you still keep pushing yourself harder and harder because of the adrenaline high. Not too many fat people riding dirt bikes.

The 520 KTM is an animal.

Our family has dirt bikes and snowmobiles, we also hike and downhill ski.


----------

